# Pulse Generator



## NESmith (Feb 15, 2011)

Could someone tell me the correct CPT codes for removal and replacement for a pulse generator? I have a provider telling me to use CPT code 33240. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dphillips (Feb 15, 2011)

Is it a pacemaker or ICD pulse generator? The ICD is 33240(insertion) with 33241(removal). The pacemaker is 33212(single) or 33213(dual) is used for removal AND replacing the generator.

Hope this helps,
Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## Misty Dawn (Feb 15, 2011)

For PM Generator change you would use:  
33233  is for the removal perm PM generator
Insert the new one: 
33212  Insert/replace perm SINGLE PM generator 
or
33213  Insert/replace perm DUAL
Bill for Flouroscopy guidance 71090 if done.

33240 is for the Insertion of a single or dual ICD generator and 
33241 is for the Removal of a single or dual ICD generator.


----------



## Misty Dawn (Feb 15, 2011)

dphillips said:


> Is it a pacemaker or ICD pulse generator? The ICD is 33240(insertion) with 33241(removal). The pacemaker is 33212(single) or 33213(dual) is used for removal AND replacing the generator.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Dawn CPC, CCC



33212 & 33213 do not include the removal.  33233 is the removal code you would use along with the insertion/replace codes for PM.


----------



## dphillips (Feb 15, 2011)

I stand corrected. I thought the two codes meant insertion and removal since they said "insertion or replacement" meaning you have to take one out to put one in. Thanks for clearing that up.

Dawn CPC, CCC


----------

